# Вопросы-ответы > Семейные вопросы >  Астролог

## Katjuscha

Здравствуйте,

не знаю, в какую тему написать этот вопрос, поэтому пишу сюда. Подскажите пожалуйста хорошего астролога для консультации онлайн.

Заранее большое спасибо.

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

Я могу помочь. Можете написать мне лично.

----------

